# Sick Squirrel!!



## tjohnson

Hey Everyone!

Our favorite little Squirrel is sick today and needs a little "Love" from her SMF Family!!!

Please send her a PM & sign on to this "Get Well Thread"

"Get Well Soon My Favorite Friend Girl!"

Todd


----------



## mballi3011

Squirrel/Cheryl Please get well very soon. We all love hearing the things that your twisted mind comes up with. I hope everything is alright but if you need anything I'm only a couple hours away. Hey I make some sweet Bbq Sushi. Then I can a big fat fattie too. Not the snakes and lava flowing fatties that you do thou.


----------



## Bearcarver

C'mon Squirrel!

Get better real quick!

You are the life of this party!

We all love you too much!

Hopefully it was just a bad nut or acorn.

Come back to us real soon,

Bear


----------



## carson627

I hope you feel better soon Squirrel.


----------



## rdknb

Get better soon we enjoy your posts and the things you come up with


----------



## eman

Get better soon my friend!!!!

 Don't make me show any more naked squirrel pics.


----------



## beer-b-q

Hurry and get well Squirrel we miss you...http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=6.gif

PS: Is the Squirrel Flu worse than the Bird Flu or Swine Flu???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...action=view&current=2625358745_ac62ae2e08.jpg


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

OH NO NOT SQUIRRLEY GIRL!!! Say it ain't so Sweetie!  Take a double shot of bourbon and go back to bed...It will get better soon.

MMMM   MMMMM   Still lovin yo nuts!  Take care!

SOB


----------



## ak1

Get well soon Cheryl,

We need your craziness.


----------



## nwdave

If the double shot of bourbon doesn't work, take a double shot of brandy.  At least you'll rest better.  Get well.  We're waiting to see what you conjure up for Thanksgiving.  Besides, it's getting boring around here.


----------



## Bearcarver

I forgot to mention----























Sad Bear


----------



## scarbelly

OK Girl it is time for you  to shake this thing and get back to enjoying life again. We love and miss ya here


----------



## bmudd14474

Cant say it better then the others have. Get well soon Cheryl


----------



## jirodriguez

Sick, depraved, twisted, kinky Squirrel...........

Oh! not that kind of "sick"... sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Get better soon Cheryl otherwise the guys at the firehouse are gonna starve, and we all miss you, plus Bear would start moping and ain't nothing worse than a mopy Bear.


----------



## captsly

Hope you get well soon Squirrel!!


----------



## nakom

Hope you get better soon it is a beautiful day and we dont have many of those left this year!

Nick


----------



## Bearcarver

C'mon Squirrel---Please get well !

Now pull that cover up, and keep warm!

Bear


----------



## coacher72

Get well soon. Missing all that delicious Q-View.


----------



## meateater

Your a tough one, just rub some dirt on it.... Thats what was told growing up. ;)~


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Hey Squirrel, ya gotta get well soon if you're gonna do more of that dry aged beef I loved looking at so much...

Hope to see you back up and around in squirrely shape soon!

Eric


----------



## miamirick

ok squirrel rumor is your sick, i thought that was a given, you gotta be sick to come up with what you do

get well soon, hope its not serious


----------



## tom37

Hey Squirrel,

Not sure how it would taste but I can smoke some chicken noodle soup for ya.

Get well soon, we all miss ya girl!!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Aaaaahhhh!! Run for your lives! She has Squirrel Pox (and a meat cleaver)!!


----------



## beer-b-q

Come On Squirrel Lets Hear From You...

We got some baby squirrels to doctor you...


----------



## smokingjhawk

Squirrel,

You can't be sick ! Goddess of the Q do not get sick !

You had better get well soon or this man will come and see you!


----------



## richoso1

Ok Squirrel, I know you've got the strength to bounce back from what ever life throws at you. As some of my friends would say  "We don't need no stinkin' Sick days". Back to your tree my friend.


----------



## thebarbequeen

aww. poor squirrel.  tea and sympathy out to ya.   Hope you can reach your catalogs and your laptop - maybe you can do a bunch of shopping and look forward to getting better and answering the door for that sweeeet UPS delivery...boy....   take care of yourself and let us know if we can help.


----------



## pineywoods

Cheryl I hope you get to feeling better real soon


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

smokingjhawk said:


> Squirrel,
> 
> You can't be sick ! Goddess of the Q do not get sick !
> 
> You had better get well soon or this man will come and see you!


Hey I Ddn't know Bearcarver liked Blue!!!  Or riding a bike!!!

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> smokingjhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel,
> 
> You can't be sick ! Goddess of the Q do not get sick !
> 
> You had better get well soon or this man will come and see you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I Ddn't know Bearcarver liked Blue!!!  Or riding a bike!!!
> 
> SOB
Click to expand...

That would be Squirrel's UPS guy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





He's on strike, refuses to wear "Brown", or drive a truck, because Cheryl is sick.


----------



## tjohnson

Bear,

Now That's Funny!

TJ


----------



## scarbelly

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> smokingjhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel,
> 
> You can't be sick ! Goddess of the Q do not get sick !
> 
> You had better get well soon or this man will come and see you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I Ddn't know Bearcarver liked Blue!!!  Or riding a bike!!!
> 
> SOB
Click to expand...

You can hear that bicycle screaming for help for over a 100 miles!


----------



## nwdave

The h-e-double hockey sticks with that scream...............that image ruined my breakfast and I'm afraid for the rest of the day.  Either there's a lot of photoshopping going on or there's more "squirrel" pictures out there then I care to know about.  Squirrel Girl, get well before these guys really get squirrelly........


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm just wondering if when that Bicycle UPS Guy gets to Squirrel's house, if they have to use the "Jaws of Life" to remove him from that bike??


----------



## otter

Cheryl Sorry to hear that your not well Thoughts and Prayers for you a speedy recovery , Besides it's a little boring out here without YOU !!


----------



## jirodriguez

Bearcarver said:


> I'm just wondering if when that Bicycle UPS Guy gets to Squirrel's house, if they have to use the "Jaws of Life" to remove him from that bike??


GAAAAHHHH!!! Excuse me while I go use a hot brandin iron to burn THAT mental image out of my brain! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(soooo wrong, hystrical, but soooooo wrong.... lol)


----------



## chefrob

get better squirrely girl.........


----------



## Bearcarver

JIRodriguez said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if when that Bicycle UPS Guy gets to Squirrel's house, if they have to use the "Jaws of Life" to remove him from that bike??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAAAAHHHH!!! Excuse me while I go use a hot brandin iron to burn THAT mental image out of my brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (soooo wrong, hystrical, but soooooo wrong.... lol)
Click to expand...

Don't blame me Johnny---That picture came out of Ohio. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL---Trace it back.


----------



## jirodriguez

Bearcarver said:


> JIRodriguez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if when that Bicycle UPS Guy gets to Squirrel's house, if they have to use the "Jaws of Life" to remove him from that bike??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAAAAHHHH!!! Excuse me while I go use a hot brandin iron to burn THAT mental image out of my brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (soooo wrong, hystrical, but soooooo wrong.... lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't blame me Johnny---That picture came out of Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL---Trace it back.
Click to expand...

No... I ment the whole jaws of life mental image... lol.


----------



## Bearcarver

JIRodriguez said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIRodriguez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if when that Bicycle UPS Guy gets to Squirrel's house, if they have to use the "Jaws of Life" to remove him from that bike??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAAAAHHHH!!! Excuse me while I go use a hot brandin iron to burn THAT mental image out of my brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (soooo wrong, hystrical, but soooooo wrong.... lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't blame me Johnny---That picture came out of Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL---Trace it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... I ment the whole jaws of life mental image... lol.
Click to expand...

LOL---I thought you meant the picture.

If you can think of a better way to get him off.................


----------



## thebarbequeen

So, Squirrel, feelin' better yet or do they have to keep this up?? LMAO you guys! if this doesn't get you up and about I don't know what it'll take!


----------



## chainsaw

Hey get well kiddo hope it isn't serious


----------



## beer-b-q

Has anyone heard from Cheryl?  I have tried calling and she hasn't answered my last email... 

Just wondering if they put her in the hospital. 

Cheryl, WE MISS YOU GET WELL!!!


----------



## old school

This is a great amount of support you got here!!!  You've touched allot of people at SMF!!!  Hope you get better soon!!!!


----------



## meateater

Not like her to miss making us laugh, Hope you ok.


----------



## squirrel

thank you so much. I didnt't have the flu afterall. I have pneumonia. Sucks. I had a couple breathing treatments and ice blankets, that sucked big time. I am home. I have someone here to help me. Love you guys.


----------



## eman

Welcome home and please take care of yourself.


----------



## beer-b-q

You Had Us Worried...


----------



## rdknb

well do what the Doctors say and get well soon


----------



## smokingjhawk

*Glad you are home!  Keep feeling better, we all missed ya!*

*Me, I took up boating till you got back.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*




*


----------



## caveman

See what you have done Cheryl the Squirrel?  You have some of the SMF men going nuts for your antics.  Hell, I half expected bear to climb up a tree.  Whatever is causing your ailment, I hope it passes soon.  Feel better as laughter is the best medicine & I know EVERYONE here loves a dose of you.  So hopefully, these can make you smile a bit.  You have probably heard them all.  Let's see.  (Okay, so I am typing my message & flipping back & forth from my work console to the forum & I see I am an 1.5 hours late in responding.  To hell with that.  I am sending the message anyway.  Glad you are feeling better though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )
How do you catch a squirrel with a Pamela Anderson fixation?
Climb a tree and act like a chestnut.  
How do you catch a mechanically inclined squirrel?
Climb a tree and act like a 9/16 12N nut.

How do you catch an educated squirrel?
Put a bowl of nuts out in a lyceum (a building like where Aristotle taught).

How do you catch a rich squirrel?
Climb a tree and act like a cashew.

And Finally;

How many squirrels does it take to change a light bulb?
Actually, none because squirrels only change bulbs that are NUT broken.

Okay, the pain is over.  I am done.  Be well Squirrel!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Glad to hear Cheryl. Get better.


----------



## meateater

Squirrel said:


> thank you so much. I didnt't have the flu afterall. I have pneumonia. Sucks. I had a couple breathing treatments and ice blankets, that sucked big time. I am home. I have someone here to help me. Love you guys.




 Wouldn't be the short lady who screams at you? "Insert Large eyed avatat here"


----------



## thebarbequeen

whew! been there, it does suck.  so glad to know you're on the mend!


----------



## pops6927

Get well soon!


----------



## tjohnson

Squirrel said:


> thank you so much. I didnt't have the flu afterall. I have pneumonia. Sucks. I had a couple breathing treatments and ice blankets, that sucked big time. I am home. I have someone here to help me. Love you guys.




Damn UPS Guy.....He brought you more than a new smoker!!!

TJ


----------



## bbally

Squirrel said:


> thank you so much. I didnt't have the flu afterall. I have pneumonia. Sucks. I had a couple breathing treatments and ice blankets, that sucked big time. I am home. I have someone here to help me. Love you guys.


Cheryl, this type of sickness comes from hanging around seedy places where the drink to much, talk about smoking all manner of dead flesh, have many many members with bad habits as well as from picking the wrong friends, (warning while many SMF members may see similarities to themselves in this statement no one person was singled out as it takes a village for this type of mayhem)  make a resolution now to save yourself by picking better friends!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I don't know who is helping you at home, but an Ice Blanket?  You have mentioned something about razor sharps in the past... maybe someone is taking advantage of the situation.... Ice Blanket?

Get well soon young lady!


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> thank you so much. I didnt't have the flu afterall. I have pneumonia. Sucks. I had a couple breathing treatments and ice blankets, that sucked big time. I am home. *I have someone here to help me.* Love you guys.


Now "UPS" is making bedside house calls?

C'mon Cheryl, we can't keep these attempts at humor up much longer without you!!!!

GET BETTER QUICK !

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q

She doesn't need Ice Blankets, She needs Electra Shock Therapy....


----------



## Bearcarver

Hoooray !!!!!!

The Squirrel is back on the forum. !!!!

Attention, Attention, Squirrel on Deck !


----------



## tjohnson

Hey Everyone!

Our favorite little Squirrel is sick today and needs a little "Love" from her SMF Family!!!

Please send her a PM & sign on to this "Get Well Thread"

"Get Well Soon My Favorite Friend Girl!"

Todd


----------



## mballi3011

Squirrel/Cheryl Please get well very soon. We all love hearing the things that your twisted mind comes up with. I hope everything is alright but if you need anything I'm only a couple hours away. Hey I make some sweet Bbq Sushi. Then I can a big fat fattie too. Not the snakes and lava flowing fatties that you do thou.


----------



## Bearcarver

C'mon Squirrel!

Get better real quick!

You are the life of this party!

We all love you too much!

Hopefully it was just a bad nut or acorn.

Come back to us real soon,

Bear


----------



## carson627

I hope you feel better soon Squirrel.


----------



## rdknb

Get better soon we enjoy your posts and the things you come up with


----------



## eman

Get better soon my friend!!!!

 Don't make me show any more naked squirrel pics.


----------



## beer-b-q

Hurry and get well Squirrel we miss you...http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=6.gif

PS: Is the Squirrel Flu worse than the Bird Flu or Swine Flu???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...action=view&current=2625358745_ac62ae2e08.jpg


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

OH NO NOT SQUIRRLEY GIRL!!! Say it ain't so Sweetie!  Take a double shot of bourbon and go back to bed...It will get better soon.

MMMM   MMMMM   Still lovin yo nuts!  Take care!

SOB


----------



## ak1

Get well soon Cheryl,

We need your craziness.


----------



## nwdave

If the double shot of bourbon doesn't work, take a double shot of brandy.  At least you'll rest better.  Get well.  We're waiting to see what you conjure up for Thanksgiving.  Besides, it's getting boring around here.


----------



## Bearcarver

I forgot to mention----























Sad Bear


----------



## scarbelly

OK Girl it is time for you  to shake this thing and get back to enjoying life again. We love and miss ya here


----------



## bmudd14474

Cant say it better then the others have. Get well soon Cheryl


----------



## jirodriguez

Sick, depraved, twisted, kinky Squirrel...........

Oh! not that kind of "sick"... sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Get better soon Cheryl otherwise the guys at the firehouse are gonna starve, and we all miss you, plus Bear would start moping and ain't nothing worse than a mopy Bear.


----------



## captsly

Hope you get well soon Squirrel!!


----------



## nakom

Hope you get better soon it is a beautiful day and we dont have many of those left this year!

Nick


----------



## Bearcarver

C'mon Squirrel---Please get well !

Now pull that cover up, and keep warm!

Bear


----------



## coacher72

Get well soon. Missing all that delicious Q-View.


----------



## meateater

Your a tough one, just rub some dirt on it.... Thats what was told growing up. ;)~


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Hey Squirrel, ya gotta get well soon if you're gonna do more of that dry aged beef I loved looking at so much...

Hope to see you back up and around in squirrely shape soon!

Eric


----------

